# Project ideas in PHP MYSQL...



## techani (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello friends, I am learning php mysql and need to do a project with that language. I need to submit it as my doeacc a level project. But the problem is i am not getting any suitable ideas for it. 
Ihave searched the net but couldnt get any good ideas. 
Maybe I am not searching it properly. 
Can anyone of you give me some ideas on topics? 
Or atleast tell me in which sites can i get lots of project ideas. 
I really need one urgently.
Waiting for some help...


----------



## krishna@digit (Sep 16, 2009)

School/ College Management System (SMS)
Prerequisites :
1. Registration of a students 
Batch, Roll No, ID, DOB, Class, Section, Personal Details etc..
2. Administration
Fees, Deposits etc
3. Academic Details
Marks, Attendance, Assignments, Practicals etc
4. Reports
Print a particular student reports, his details etc..

You have to design it from scratch as these will take a bit of coding...
pm me your email id i will send you some books.


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi,

You can think of doing a Project on Jobs or Classifieds Portal.

You feel it may be difficult but it is worth a try. There are many buyers on this so once you complete your Project then you might consider selling the same which will earn you good money. You can get an overall idea from Portals like Monster.com, Quickr.com, Click.in etc...

The School / College Management Software is also a good idea but it is like searching for a coin in sea as the Project itself is vast with many modules and is classified as CRM Application. So if you are on with this it might take you couple of months to get the basic core framework running.

*Thanks and Regards,*
*Team EZee Link*
*
**EZee Link**
**India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company*
Q-25A, Third Floor, Abdul Samad Road
Batla House, Jamianagar, Okhla
New Delhi – 110025, INDIA


TELEPHONE : +91 9810310043
FAX : +91 1126985116
EMAIL : contact@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *www.ezeelink.in

*24/7 SUPPORT CENTER*
TELEPHONE : +91 9650200433 (INDIA) | +44 8712845195 (UK)
EMAIL : support@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *support.ezeelink.in


----------



## devgujar (Oct 27, 2009)

check my C-DAC final academic project entitled as "Online certification System "
I GOT BEST PROJECT AWARD ALSO FOR THE SAME @ Sunbeam,Pune.
source code & project documentation/report is available for downlaod on website.....  
project URL :www.devgujar.site90.com/dacproject/general/ 

username:user
passsword:user


My personal website www.devgujar.site90.com also designed in PHP & Mysql. 



check w3schools.com a very good website to learn PHP & mysql.


----------

